# ESV Systematic Theology Study Bible



## Silas22 (Oct 11, 2017)

Crossway recently released this Bible and I've been hovering over the "purchase" button on Amazon for a couple days. I'm sort of a study Bible addict! The ESV Study Bible is my absolute favorite, so I am wondering if this new version is comparable to it. The list of contributors is impressive, and after examining the study notes in Genesis it definitely seems to support a Covenantal perspective.

Have any of you purchased it or plan on purchasing it? What do you think?


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 11, 2017)

YRRSBCGuy said:


> Crossway recently released this Bible and I've been hovering over the "purchase" button on Amazon for a couple days. I'm sort of a study Bible addict! The ESV Study Bible is my absolute favorite, so I am wondering if this new version is comparable to it. The list of contributors is impressive, and after examining the study notes in Genesis it definitely seems to support a Covenantal perspective.
> 
> Have any of you purchased it or plan on purchasing it? What do you think?


I have heard of it, but not seen it yet. Would this not be just a reduced in size and condensed Esv study bible though?


----------



## iainduguid (Oct 11, 2017)

Not really. I've seen an advance copy. Rather than notes throughout the text, it's a series of sidebars on theological topics scattered throughout the Bible (alongside appropriate passages) and theological introductions to each book.


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 12, 2017)

iainduguid said:


> Not really. I've seen an advance copy. Rather than notes throughout the text, it's a series of sidebars on theological topics scattered throughout the Bible (alongside appropriate passages) and theological introductions to each book.


Interesting, and are the contributors the same ones in the Esv study bible, so would be theology more reformed/Calvinistic leanings?


----------



## iainduguid (Oct 12, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Interesting, and are the contributors the same ones in the Esv study bible, so would be theology more reformed/Calvinistic leanings?


I'm sure you can find a list of contributors online; it wouldn't be the same as the ESV Study Bible, which was primarily Biblical scholars, but would have the same theological orientation.


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 12, 2017)

iainduguid said:


> I'm sure you can find a list of contributors online; it wouldn't be the same as the ESV Study Bible, which was primarily Biblical scholars, but would have the same theological orientation.


Which would make that a very good bible to have as a supplement to the larger one.


----------



## joebonni63 (Oct 13, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Interesting, and are the contributors the same ones in the Esv study bible, so would be theology more reformed/Calvinistic leanings?



To answer your question yes because I noticed that JI Packer is on the list but I think from what I saw there is some comparing with different theology but it looks like it's from the Reformed view like most of ESV


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 14, 2017)

I will probably get this for my bible collection, as would be a good supplement to my Esv study bible.


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 21, 2017)

May I make a suggestion? 

https://www.amazon.com/Hope-Today-Bible-Joel-Osteen/dp/1416598251

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Krak3n (Oct 22, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hope-Today-Bible-Joel-Osteen/dp/1416598251



I was a little worried, but then I remembered you like to go backpacking and often need extra kindling and "toilet" supply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 22, 2017)

Some of the best toilet paper that I have ever used. #yourbesttoiletpapernow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 22, 2017)

BFG33 said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hope-Today-Bible-Joel-Osteen/dp/1416598251


I see the Amazon rating is 4.6 / 5 so a very high rating. Osteen uses the New Living Translation - a translation significantly more accurate than the NASB. I say go for it


----------



## BFG33 (Oct 22, 2017)

Did you read any of the sample? His notes on Genesis 3 were so bad that I cried.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 22, 2017)

YRRSBCGuy said:


> . . .and I've been hovering over the "purchase" button on Amazon for a couple days.



Your arm must be getting tired.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 22, 2017)

bookslover said:


> Your arm must be getting tired.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 22, 2017)

This is quite a comical thread.


----------

